# Yamaha 25 turning to stbd



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

How high is your motor? Sounds like prop steer or prop torque. Rotation of the prop is fighting you.


----------



## rhart6 (Feb 19, 2019)

Thanks for the help. Bottom of cav plate is about 1 in above the bottom of the hull, has roughly 7in of setback with the tilt and trim unit it is mounted on.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Prop torque...

Hop on my skiff and run my Tohatsu 50 with a Jack Foreman prop.

Yours won't feel so bad anymore. *lol*


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

crboggs said:


> Prop torque...
> 
> Hop on my skiff and run my Tohatsu 50 with a Jack Foreman prop.
> 
> Yours won't feel so bad anymore. *lol*


Compression plate will kill that. My last boat with 90 and cable steering took two hands to hold the wheel straight. The higher you go the worse it got. After the Tran compression plate I could steer with two fingers and even let the wheel go and she’d go straight.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

The compression plate makes it manageable. But its still a shock the first time you experience it.

I have a torque tamer sitting on my tying desk that I need to get installed but haven't had time for.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Propeller pitch, diameter, distance from transom, engine trim, speed, and cavitation plate height all affect steering torque. Change the cavitation plate height first, then prop size. An Atlas micro jack plate will have the largest impact if the propeller is sized correctly.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

rhart6 said:


> I have a yamaha 25hp outboard that constantly wants to turn to stbd while at higher throttle settings. I have tried moving the trim tab behind the prop to the right and it helped initially, but it is now maxed out and still has a significant pull, to the point that I almost need two hands to turn to the left. The prop was pretty dinged up when I bought it, but doesn't look like there is any new damage. The issue seems to getting worse. I don't know if the skeg got bent a little launching a little too dry, but it doesn't look damaged any more than when I got the boat. Anyone have ideas on what could be causing it?


The height and tilt of the motor have great effect on torque steer. The adjustable tab should handle the torque steer if the motor is set correctly. A slightly bent skeg should have no effect. Before you throw money at more accessories, make sure that the cave plate is positioned parallel to the line of the keel and that the motor isn't set too high. Experiment with tilt and height to see if you can't solve the problem.


----------



## Tailwaters (Apr 9, 2019)

I have a Yamaha 25 2 stroke on my skiff and had a similar issue when running a 4 blade prop. Their is a screw you can tighten on the pivot point of the motor (don't know what it's actually called). By tightening it adds more resistance preventing the motor from turning so easily. The Mercury I use to own had a lever that did the same thing. As an added benefit you don't have to tie you tiller arm any more when trailering the boat to prevent it from swinging side to side when turning a corner.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> Propeller pitch, diameter, distance from transom, engine trim, speed, and cavitation plate height all affect steering torque. Change the cavitation plate height first, then prop size. An Atlas micro jack plate will have the largest impact if the propeller is sized correctly.


Yup...the higher the engine is running the worse the torque is because you have less of a running / control surface to offset the pull...


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Look up torque tab n build one with marine text on lower unit skeg. I did them on 90 yamaha n 150 Mercury, cheap fix..


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

crboggs said:


> Prop torque...
> 
> Hop on my skiff and run my Tohatsu 50 with a Jack Foreman prop.
> 
> Yours won't feel so bad anymore. *lol*


My 90 Yamaha 2 stroke n f70la both wit regular steering no anti feedback for me, fishing like going to gym!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> My 90 Yamaha 2 stroke n f70la both wit regular steering no anti feedback for me, fishing like going to gym!


Put a Tran compression plate on it and that will be history.


----------

